# Can't insert images for a Q-view



## whiskeypapa (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice.  I have made some Q-view but now I can't insert the images.  It will let me do one ( which takes 6 minutes to do ), but when I try to enter the second one it runs for around 20 minutes and won't download it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is what I feel like doing .  Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 26, 2011)

Can you explain how you are trying to insert the image? Are you on high speed internet?


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jun 26, 2011)

I am using the insert image icon, just like last time.  Yes we are supposed to be on high speed internet.


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like your images might be to large of a file.


----------

